# This is a disgrace!!!



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Every week in Sydney , Australia a purebred maltese is dumped . This is a 12month old brother and sister that were left tied to a kennel in a park in apalling condition - they had to be shaved , because the matting was so bad . Sarah


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

That is horrible!! They look cute in their new outfits though. I hope someone takes them home and loves them to pieces!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It still amazes me how people can be so cruel.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm speechless. Those poor little loves. They're so cute, I hope they are adopted into loving forever homes soon.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

That is such a horrible site.







Are you helping to foster them?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

No I can't foster they are in another state - they are currently on death row . I have no doubt that a rescue will take them . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Terrible

Andrea~


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This is so heart breaking. I have never seen any Maltese matted so badly. So sad .. why do people do this


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I can't imagine anybody to be this cruel, just brakes my heart wished they was closer to me I would take them in my fluff family in a heart beat. Just brings tears to my eyes to think of how somebody did this to these babies.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Makes me want to tie the owners to a fence, :smmadder poor babies.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> No I can't foster they are in another state - they are currently on death row . I have no doubt that a rescue will take them . Sarah[/B]


OmG that is so sad! Are they sick? If they arn't there should be no reason to put them on death row!







I cannot believe this! Just look at how they were mistreated too!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Every week in Sydney , Australia a purebred maltese is dumped . This is a 12month old brother and sister that were left tied to a kennel in a park in apalling condition - they had to be shaved , because the matting was so bad . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really makes me sick to see how some people treat their animals. When we had the pet store(sold pet supplies) I took my maltese to work with me everyday so everyone knew how much she meant to me...we live in a rural area in Va and she became sort of the good will ambassador for maltese in our area. Anyway, one day we had a call from a woman who lived about and hour and a half away from our store that "heard"(she worked with one of our customers) that we loved our maltese and wondered if we would take two that were headed to the POUND!! We said "bring them they do not belong in the pound" and she brought us a three year old and a 5 year old ...both little girls...neither had been spayed...she also brought their princess beds and some really junky food and treats (YUK). It seems that the owner had been offered a job in another state and paid a woman and her husband to clean out her apartment (store her stuff) and oh yeah... find a home for the two AKC maltese. These babies were soooo matted, had obviously been loved at one time, were housebroken, well-mannered and someone just threw them away!! We contacted their former vet, checked to make sure their shots were updated and off they went to the groomer. They were beautiful and sooo sweet. Fortunately, everyone that knew my Kissi wanted a maltese so we actually had people waiting in line to rescue these two little girls and had some mad at us because we only had two!! These two were very lucky and got really good homes...the only thing we required was that their new owners paid for the grooming and agreed to have them spayed ASAP! I just don't understand how people can be sooo cruel...these two little girls were so sweet and seemed so confused...really sad!
Kissi's Mom


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I will take them both if they don't get fostered . Sydney love to dispose of purebred dogs , there is NOTHING wrong with this pair , except they were owned by evil people. My local council only allows me 2 dogs, I have 3 because I'm a fast talker . My entire family , owns 2 rescue dogs each , all the pups were under 8 months old when they were dumped on Sydney streets. I have a Shih Tzu and Lhasa Apso , my twin sister owns 2 Shih tzus and my mother has a Shih tzu and Lhasa Apso - the little girl Lhasa was dumped at 9 weeks of age on the street . Henry , Teddy , Sophie , Spencer , Milo and baby Millie are now VERY loved .Sarah


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> I will take them both if they don't get fostered . Sydney love to dispose of purebred dogs , there is NOTHING wrong with this pair , except they were owned by evil people. My local council only allows me 2 dogs, I have 3 because I'm a fast talker . My entire family , owns 2 rescue dogs each , all the pups were under 8 months old when they were dumped on Sydney streets. I have a Shih Tzu and Lhasa Apso , my twin sister owns 2 Shih tzus and my mother has a Shih tzu and Lhasa Apso - the little girl Lhasa was dumped at 9 weeks of age on the street . Henry , Teddy , Sophie , Spencer , Milo and baby Millie are now VERY loved .Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thats awesome of you to offer to take these babies. They are adorable! I cant believe you are only allowed to have 2 dogs...thats crazy! Do you live in a house or apartment? Do the people in Sydney pay for these dogs and then dump them or do they just get them for free and discard of them a couple days later?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I live in a normal house with a big yard - the rule is stupid . Sarah


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

That is just so very sad. It's a shame that an animal is treated "disposable" down there, as you have told us.
True, no place is perfect, but goodness I thought the world was further along then that.

Melanie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I notice in the U.S they don't have as many maltese in shelters - unfortunately in Sydney they have a lot of back yard breeders . People don't realize that these small long haired breeds need time and attention - so when they go missing their families refuse to pick them up . However in the U.S you have WAY more shih tzus and lhasas in rescue probably for the same reason . At $ 250.00 for a maltese the owners are treating them as disposable - people DISGUST ME !!! Sarah P.S Look at this face - dumped at 5 months of age - I would LOVE to thank the BIG IDIOT who threw away my darling shih tzu !!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

This is just sooooo sad.







Awww I want them...my b/f would say no way. As we live with his dad who doesn't want anymore dogs in his house. When me and my b/f get our own place I know we'll have lots of dogs. I would love to foster dogs one day. My b/f said he doesn't know how that will work as I will want to keep them all!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

How awful, how can someone be so cruel


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sydney is Australias worst dumping zone - I count at least 7 maltese EVERY week . Small dogs show up in Melbourne shelters - but there is a waiting list for these dogs . All over the world people are horrible to dogs !!! The U.S in some circumstances is even worse due to the huge population . People don't realize what lovely dogs are in rescue , because most people want a puppy .Sarah


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It sickens me to see those photos. Naddie was in even more deplorable condition so it hits home! In her case they didn't even know what breed or that she was white. ( listed on shelter papers as a CHI/Mx) She couldn't walk/see/eat/or poop as matting had prevented these. ...pee went into the huge ball of matting...so her skin was raw underneath. Cockroaches and other "beasties" were found to be eating off her raw flesh under inches of mats.
When I looked thru the "pet-notes" in her file I received the rescuer noted they 'pulled' her 15 mins before she was to be put to sleep!! ....15 mins!!!!!!!
She had to be anestisized to shave her...she had to have therapy ,mostly on one leg that was worse than the other and having been drawn up to her body with mats and muscles had atrophied. 
Hardly a day goes by that when I look at her darling,sweet face that I don't think but for the grace of God, leading that volunteer to the shelter and getting her....I'd not have this little love in my life!! and i certainly cannot begin to tell you what I'd like to do to whoever allowed her to get to that condition and did NOTHING!! except take her to a KILL SHELTER!!!!
Oh my blood boils when I think of it..can you tell???


----------

